# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ναυάγια >  Ο ¶ρης του Τσαμαδού [Tsamados' Aris]

## Παναγιώτης

Τι αναφέραμε κουβεντιάζοντας για άλλο ¶ρη του ΠΝ:



> Πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες και δυστυχώς από τότε δεν έχουμε ένα ιστιοφόρο εκπαιδευτικό. Ίσως αξίζει να αναφέρουμε πως βυθίστικε ο πρώτος ¶ρης του Τσαμαδο΄παρόλο που επειβίωσε από τον αποκλεισμό του λιμανιού της Πύλου (Ναβαρίνου όπως έγινε γνωστό από τη ναυμαχία μερικά χρόνια αργότερα) και τις υπόλοιπες ναυμαχίες της Επανάστασης, βυθίστικε τιμητικά (;!;!;!;! το 1921 (ίσως γιορτάζοντας τα 100 χρόνια από την Επανάσταση) από κανονιοβοιλισμούς του στόλου στο Σαρωνικό επειδή το ναυτικό δεν μπορύσε να το συντηρήσει, όσοι στην Αγγλία έχετε πάει να δείτε τη ναυρχίδα του Νέλσωνα τη Βίκτορυ να υντηρέιται περίπου 300 χρόνια καγταλαβαίνετε τη διαφορά.


Το βαπόρι βούλιαξε κάπου στις Λαγούσες και πρέπει να υπάρχουν στοιχείαπου είναι από το ΠΝ. Έχει άραγε βουτήξει κάποιος εκεί; έχει φοβερό ιστορικό ενδιαφέρον μια και θα έχουμε ευρήματα από πλοίο της επανάστασης του 1821 αλλά και τεχνολογικό ενδιαφέρον μια και θα μάθουμε πως ναυπηγούνταν τα πλοία προεπαναστατικά.

----------


## ΘΩΚΤΑΡΙΔΗΣ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ

Αναστάσιος Τσαμαδός.



Εργο : Κων/νου Βολανάκη.



O ΑΡΗΣ ...




> Το βαπόρι βούλιαξε κάπου στις Λαγούσες και πρέπει να υπάρχουν στοιχεία που είναι από το ΠΝ. Έχει άραγε βουτήξει κάποιος εκεί;




Το ναυάγιο του ΑΡΗ είναι βυθισμένο εκεί που είναι τα ταχύπλοα του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού καμιά 200αριά μέτρα από τον ντόκο (υπήρχε και τσαμαδούρα). 
Εκεί βυθίστηκε από το Π.Ν το 1921. 
Στην Λαγούσα είναι βυθισμένο το Α/Τ ΥΔΡΑ D-97.

----------


## ΘΩΚΤΑΡΙΔΗΣ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ

Ο ΑΡΗΣ ως «ΓΚΡΑΤΣ» στα χέρια Γερμανών.
Από το αξιόλογο έργο του SiegfriedBreyer : DieDeutscheKriegsmarine 1935 – 1945. 
Εκδόσεις Podzum – Pallas Friedberg / H 1986 τόμος IIσελίδα 104.
_Το ΑΡΗΣ του 1927 που κατελήφθη υπό των Γερμανών το 1941 και εβυθίσθη το 1942._

----------


## ΘΩΚΤΑΡΙΔΗΣ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ

ΑΡΗΣ (ΜΠΡΙΚΙ). 
Ναυπηγήθηκε το 1807 στην Βενετία κατόπιν παραγγελίας του Α. ΤΣΑΜΑΔΟΥ. 
Συμμετείχε στον ΑΓΩΝΑ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΣΙΑΣ και εδοξάσθη όταν στις 26 Απριλίου 1825, στον Αιγυπτιακό αποκλεισμό του Ναυαρίνου διέσπασε επιτυχώς κλοιό 32 Αιγυπτιακών πολεμικών πλοίων. 
Το 1829 αγοράσθηκε από την Κυβέρνηση και μετονομάσθηκε σε ΑΘΗΝΑ. 
Το 1879 μετονομάσθηκε εκ νέου σε ΑΡΗΣ. 
Τα έτη 1863-1865 & 1882-1885 χρησιμοποιήθηκε ως σχολή για το κατώτερο προσωπικό. 
Το 1921 βυθίσθηκε με τιμητικούς κανονιοβολισμούς στην νησίδα Κυρά Σαλαμίνος λόγω οικονομικών δυσχερειών και παρά τις πολλές αντιδράσεις. 

 ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΤΙΚΑ
Μήκος 30.5μ.,Πλάτος 8.8μ. 
Εκτόπισμα 350τον. 
Οπλισμός του 1807 
16 κανόνια των 12 λιβρών, 
Οπλισμός το 1829. 
2 κανόνια των 12 λιβρών 
10 καρρονάδες των 24 λιβρών
Πλήρωμα 80



Την ίδια ονομασία έλαβαν άλλα τέσσερα πλοία. Τα άλλα πλοία ήσαν τα εξής:

ΓΑΒΑΡΑ πρώην ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ του 1818-1834-1842 του Ν. Βώκου η οποία αγοράστηκε από το Ελληνικό Δημόσιο το 1834 ως ΑΡΗΣ και βυθίσθηκε το 1842 στην Προποντίδα. 

1912-1923 η επίτακτη τορπιλλοθέτις - ναρκοθέτις ΑΡΗΣ του 1912 η οποία το 1920 μετονομάσθηκε ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ. 

1927-1942 το εκπαιδευτικό ΑΡΗΣ του 1927 που κατελήφθη υπό των Γερμανών το 1941 και βυθίσθηκε το 1942. 

1979 το εκπαιδευτικό ΑΡΗΣ A-74 το οποίον ναυπηγήθηκε το 1979 στον Σκαραμαγκά.

----------


## ΘΩΚΤΑΡΙΔΗΣ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ



----------


## Παναγιώτης

Τελικά δεν είναι στη Λαγούσα. Αλλά στα ρηχά τη Αμφιάλης στη σημαδούρα κινδύνου, ευχαριστώ Κώστα.

Ήταν ένα κλασσικό καραβόσκαρο. Να προσθέσω κι ένα μισομόντελο που βρίσκεται στο ναυτκό μουσείο. Μου κάνει εντύπωση που δεν υπάρχουν αντικέιμενα από το πλοίο σε κάποιο μουσείο.
Aris.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Η βύθιση του ΑΡΗΣ ήταν σίγουρα μια τραγική απόφαση. 
Ο ναυπηγός Αλέξανδρος Φίλιππου είχε ασχοληθεί με τη μελέτη τοποθέτησης πλωτήρων στο γέρικο σκαρί. Νομίζω πως φαίνονται και στη φωτογραφία που ανέβασε ο Κώστας.

Το παρακάτω διάγραμμα διέσωσε ο γιός του, επίσης ναυπηγός Κωνσταντίνος Φίλιππου.

aris.jpg

----------


## ΘΩΚΤΑΡΙΔΗΣ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ

Όμορφο υλικό. 
Εύγε ¶ρη. 
Όντως η σημειώσεις πίσω από την φωτογραφία αναφέρουν τον ¶ρη σε παροπλισμό.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το αρκόπλωρο το πλοίο βρίσκεται σετο Εθνικό Ιστορικό Μουσείο (στην παλιά Βουλή στη Σταδίου). Οπως φαίνεται στη φωτογραφία του Κ΄στα όταν παροπλίστηκε αφαιρέθηκαν τα αρμπουρέτα και η υπόλοιπη αρματωσιά άραγε τοποθετήθηκαν ξανά για να βουλιάξουν μαζί μετο πλοίο;

----------


## ΘΩΚΤΑΡΙΔΗΣ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ

Το Ακρόπρωρων και το ομοίωμα του ¶ρεως στο Εθνικό Ιστορικό Μουσείο όπως σωστά αναφέρει ο φίλος Παναγιώτης.

----------


## ΘΩΚΤΑΡΙΔΗΣ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ

Ναυτική Ελλάς 1955

----------


## ΘΩΚΤΑΡΙΔΗΣ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ



----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ιδιαίτερο ακρόπλωρο θυμίζει αγάλματα της αναγέννησης ή του ρομαντισμού άραγε ήταν από την αρχή στο πλοίο ή φτιάχτηκε αργότερα όταν το πλοίo ήταν στο ΠΝ;

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Τελικά κάτι έχει μείνει από τον ¶ρη όπως είδα εδώ http://www.sa-snd.gr/dias.htm#08F ένα άλμπουρο του ¶ρη τοποθετήθηκε στο νάυσταθμο για τις ανάγκες του σηματωρείου σύμφωνα με την ίδια σελίδα μετά την μεταφορά του σηματορείου παραμένει στη θέση του παλίου σηματωρείου στον κήπο του οικήματος του Διοικητή ΝΣ και συντηρείται από το ΠΝ. Ελπίζω η σηντήρηση να μην είναι με τη γνωστή στρατιοωτική λογική "ότι δεν κινείται βάψτο" μια καιείναι ένα κημέιλιο και ένα μοναδικό δείγμα καταρτιού της εποχής και ίσως θα ήταν χρήσιμο να είναι προσβάσιμο από όλους.

Το όνομα το πλοίου έχει δοθέι σε ένα βράχο κοντά στη Σφακτηρία στη θέση 36° 54,5' Β 21° 40,33' Α (δηλαδή εδώ). Ο βράχος αυτός και ο απένναντι βράχος Βότσης (από το όνμα του πλοιάρχου που κυβερνούσε τον ¶ρη  μετά το θάνατο του Τσαμαδού στη Σφακτηρία) ορίζει το πέρασμα πλάτους περίπου 100 μέτρων που χρησιμοποιήθηκε για να διφύγει ο άρης από το λιμάνι της Πύλου τον Απρίλη του 1825, μια και η είσοδος του λιμανιού της Πύλου είχε αποκλειστεί από τουρκικά πλοία. Να περάσεοι κάποιος με ένα ιστιοφόρα σε άνα στενό πέρασμα, είχε μεγάλο κίνδυνο μια και μια σπηλιάδα ή άνα γύρισμα του αέρα (που συχνά γίνεται κοντά σε νησιά) θα μπορούσε να στείλει το βαπόρι στα βράχια.
ArisR.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Μία ακόμη εικόνα του πλοίου που βρήκα (ελπίζω σωστή) 



Benaki Museum

----------


## Ellinis

Στην επίσκεψη που έκανε το nautilia.gr στο Ναυτικό Μουσείο της Μυκόνου είδαμε από κοντά και ένα όμορφο μοντέλο του ΆΡΗΣ

aris 1.jpg

Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται να διαβάσουν περισσότερα για το κατόρθωμα της διαφυγής του πλοίου από τη Σφακτηρία, υπάρχει ένα εκτενές άρθρο στο τεύχος 573 του περιοδικού "Ναυτική Επιθεώρηση".

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το τέυχος 573 της Ναυτικής Επιθεώρησης μπορείτε να το διαβάσετε *εδώ*

----------

